# Moles



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone know of a better mole trap? I am not too successful. I have the victor spike trap and weight it so it wont jump. I have it set off regularly but no mole. I have also tried the body gripping type. No luck. They just dig aroung my trap. 

The biggest problem I have is that my dog loves to dig for them and leaves holes and trenches all around my yard.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Keep using the weight. Cut away some of the thickness of the sod where the trigger makes contact and push the spears into the earth-quiet a wys. Then set the trap push it down till it almost fires and the set the weight on. The spears will then be able to penetrate deeper/quicker when it does fire.

Skin the mole and stretch on a side of a coat hanger.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Skin the mole and stretch on a side of a coat hanger.


Is there a way to preserve or tan the mole skin?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

When we were kids in Florida, we would take a garden hose and stick it in the mole tunnel then sit back and watch. If they're around, they'll come up for air. You can tell they're coming up by watching the water flow in the hole. It will rise and fall quickly, then you'll see the ground move, next the nose will come up. Grab them, throw them in a bucket, then move onto the next tunnel system.

John


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

I`ve had the best luck with the loop style traps...The trick is to set the mole trap,cut your slots for the loops using a straight shovel.The ones used for digging x-mas trees.Then set the trap so the flipper is below the sod.When the mole or gopher digs,hes half in one of the loops.He pushes the dirt up, and slam...DEAD MOLE. 90% of the time theres one there.Now I also wear gloves to keep my sent off the traps.I use 2 and place them one on each end of there trail.They sure are a pain in the lawn Good luck.


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

I`ve had the best luck with the loop style traps...The trick is to set the mole trap,cut your slots for the loops using a straight shovel.The ones used for digging x-mas trees.Then set the trap so the flipper is below the sod.When the mole or gopher digs,hes half in one of the loops.He pushes the dirt up, and slam...DEAD MOLE. 90% of the time theres one there.Now I also wear gloves to keep my sent off the traps.I use 2 and place them one on each end of there trail.They sure are a pain in the lawn Good luck.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Dude, the spike trap sucks, Gary and i use the loop trap. Vary rarely does it miss. I have cought some honkers and have been freezing them for bait when i set my Coyote and Fox traps. You have to dig out the area for the trip leaver, cut the slots for the loops and press into the graound holding the trigger so you don't set it off in the process. Set the trap flush to the ground and use your heel to close off the tunnel on each side of the loops. Last step it to re set the trip so it's a hair pin trigger. Any movement and wham! :evilsmile No more mole problems. 

Or, you can but a Jack Russell. They will solve your mole problem and landscape your property at the same time.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nealbopper said:


> Or, you can but a Jack Russell. They will solve your mole problem and landscape your property at the same time.


 
My American Eskimo dog has the lanscaping thing down but there are still moles. I will get some loop traps.

I am also trying to build a better mole trap. I will keep you posted on the results.


----------



## g huns (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll 2nd the Jack Russell idea. Ours is death on moles. He digs them up, and if you try to take it from him, he'll swallow them whole. Or camp out on a lawn chair with a 6 pack of your favorite beverage, sit real still with a sharpened spike on the end of a shovel handle and watch for the ground to move and nail them. I prefer this method when the wife is trying to get me to do something on the honey-do list, "can't right now dear, I'm mole hunting"


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Step 1 - Cut slots for loops in soil.
Step 2 - Indent the soil where the trap pan will rest.
Step 3 - place trap in soil.
Step 4 - Remove mole.


----------



## lpgreg (Jan 2, 2006)

I have never caught a mole using the spike mole trap but I was just told of a trap that worked good for someone I know. He told me he bought one and caught 4 within days. I bought one and caught 5 within 1 week. I believe its called (The mole trap) it is pricey about $45, $28 on sale. I stick it in the tunnel ,step on it to set the trigger and it spreads out a double scissors like trap underneath. I recommend this.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Trust me when i say i have moles, I got 5 in one day last week on the same tunnel. :coolgleam I have a witness that will verify it. Most of the moles were still alive when i caught them, but as soon as i opened the trap, my Jack Russell took care of them then proceeded to prance around the yard and show off her kill. Funny stuff. 
Fixedblade has the loop trap and did a great job showing you the method of setting it. Just re-set the trap so the trigger is on the very edge for more effective catches.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Where do you get these traps at?......I could use about 10...Thanks....Mack


FixedBlade said:


> Step 1 - Cut slots for loops in soil.
> Step 2 - Indent the soil where the trap pan will rest.
> Step 3 - place trap in soil.
> Step 4 - Remove mole.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Home Depot had them for a long time. After i bought mine, i never bothered to look for them but i am almost certain they still have them.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Menards and Meijer sell them. $14 to $15 each.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks.......Mack


----------



## Rangerbobl (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys, The Easy Set Mole Eliminator is the only way to go. I caught 13 from November to April and have completely eliminated the little devils from my place (I live in the country and am surrounded by fields and woods). You can get one on line or at the Flushing Elevator if you are in the area. They run about $37.00, are very easy to set and you don't even have to worry about scent. They work and you only need one.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Human sent thats just laughable. I tell people that if all it took was human scent then I would cut up a pair of yeterdays socks and put that in the mole runs. Not only would it take care of the moles in your yard it scare them from you neighbors too. People always get a kick out of that.


----------



## lpgreg (Jan 2, 2006)

rangerbobl is correct, I had the name wrong in my earlier post(I was at work) but the one he and I use works,almost guaranteed.


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

Talking about using the jrt for moles, brings back memories of when I was a greens-keeper at grayling cc.One of the old timers would bring that little dog of his grab a golf cart 3 five gallon buckets of water and go after `em...he would poor some water down the hole and wait for one sometimes two moles to come out running.There was his dog waiting ,that dog was bad-azzed for sure.He would get so many that the head pro would give him a free golf membership :lol:


----------

